# BNR EFILive Tune Sale



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR EFILive tunes are on sale, $50 off until Tuesday morning! Veterans get another 10% off of that if you contact us first for the needed code. 

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Do u tune the 1.8's?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Was wondering when you were going to post this. I didn't wanna step on any toes, and post if for you. But I didn't want anyone to miss out, either. 

Just ordered mine. Can't wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> Do u tune the 1.8's?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not yet EFILive hasn't mapped out all the OSs for the 1.8 yet. Coming soon though, they're working on it.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Is the handheld yours to keep after purchasing the tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

illroyale said:


> Is the handheld yours to keep after purchasing the tune?



Yup, you get unlimited updates forever too. We never charge a penny after initial purchase.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

How many tunes can we install on it? I'd like to have a wild tune and an e-85 tune. 

I ordered mine the other day, if you'd like to send me both of those, I won't be mad at ya! That way I'll have the basic e-85 tune, already, when you guys get the injectors back in stock.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wanted to bump this up so more can see


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish I had the cash I would order it.  Dang.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

wasney said:


> I wish I had the cash I would order it.  Dang.


same boat here:shipwrecked:


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't wait. Mine shipped the day before yesterday. Hopefully, I'll see it today.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Write a review when you get it if you get a chance!!



CruzeTech said:


> Can't wait. Mine shipped the day before yesterday. Hopefully, I'll see it today.


----------



## RDB (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey I know I'm in the wrong place for this. But I got set of 18x9 for the front and 19x10 for the back...bolt pattern on the rims are 5x110, anyone know the best place for adapters? Also live I'm T.O canada. Thanks.....now for the tune, besides plugin it in and tuning it, do other components under the hood need to be changed? I got 2015 cruze 1.4t with zzp intake/eibach springs so far that's it...going to install zzp mid nd down pipe soon....should I do up my exhaust first then tune or I can tune with the stock cats and everything then install do nd mp ..or would it have problems besides the cats code throwing off. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If you get a BNR tune you can tune now and install the parts later and just get a free update after. There's not really any specific tuning required and I could shut the CELs off before you get the parts so you dont have to do anything after you get them installed.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

What is the purpose of the tunes sold counter on BNR?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

There is a group buy going on, but we will honor all sold, even if its only one.


----------

